# Oil painting - Autumn River



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

New painting, "Autumn river". What do you think?
If you're interested, I also made a video of the progress:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love it. The color on the rocks looks like lava.


----------



## WaltteriReunamo (Nov 27, 2018)

Lovely colors and feel of the flow!


----------

